# The Christian Theocracy is the only way to save western civilization from corrupted politicians



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.

The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2018)

No thank you.   Not only is it unconstitutional, there is as much corruption in such a system as our current system.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


Terrific!     Christian Sharia.


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2018)

In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?

Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were 'tricked

Christianity condemns all kinds of those ^ , that's why Western Establishment declared a war on Christianity.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?
> 
> Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were 'tricked
> 
> Christianity condemns all kinds of those ^ , that's why Western Establishment declared a war on Christianity.



LMAO!!!    KIds are "...encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists"?     That is some hilarious bullshit right there!!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?
> 
> Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were 'tricked
> 
> Christianity condemns all kinds of those ^ , that's why Western Establishment declared a war on Christianity.


What a load of crap!


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2018)

those carrier pigeons are evil


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

Jimmy Swaggart for president!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?
> 
> Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were 'tricked
> 
> Christianity condemns all kinds of those ^ , that's why Western Establishment declared a war on Christianity.



Personally, I identify with gender #39. All the rest are sinful....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 24, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!!    KIds are "...encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists"?     That is some hilarious bullshit right there!!



Only demented, ignorant ass-clowns say such things about reality....AND think it's funny.  It's NOT funny at all.

*Here's proof morons will stumble trying to refute....*

1). GO TO GOOGLE
2). Turn OFF Safe Search (YES, even a CHILD can turn that off)
3). enter the phrase "GAY SEX"

Google, backed by Leftist like you PROUDLY exhibit all the perverted and graphic illustrations of gay sex imaginable.

THIS is how it is not only encouraged....but PUSHED on young minds.

*The VAST MAJORITY of children never exposed to this will naturally find this quite shocking and repulsive.   NATURALLY being the key word.  The Left must PUSH this garbage in the form of easily available porn in order to corrupt innocent minds.

Mass distribution of pornography is a TOOL of the Left to corrupt young minds.
There should be ZERO PORN on the Internet that anyone under 18 has ANY chance of finding, accidentally or otherwise.*

So save the Horseshit for your evening meals.

Yet another reason people with common sense and good values should avoid Google like the plague.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!    KIds are "...encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists"?     That is some hilarious bullshit right there!!
> ...



..and here, I thought that the Westboro Baptist Church was closed and dead.....


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 24, 2018)

Installing a government run according to a particular faith is blatantly unconstitutional.

It also would raise the thorny questions of (1) who would run it? (2) What denomination and which theology? There are all sorts of claims being made by people self-identifying as Christians, many conflicting. 

I can't think of anyone who would be qualified to lead such a government, even if it could ever be considered to be legal. Not even Pope Francis.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 24, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> ..and here, I thought that the Westboro Baptist Church was closed and dead.....



And PROOF the ass-clowns have nothing.

Instead of thinking you're witty or funny (not), try refuting the evidence I posted.

If it's been said once, it's been said a million times.....these leftist jack asses have no foundation for their ignorance and willingness to see a great society destroyed.

It's ALL a game to them...."funny".

This is the power that indoctrination has had over them.   They are essentially brain dead zombies.
They've been TOLD what to think....and so they comply without giving it a second thought.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 24, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> ..and here, I thought that the Westboro Baptist Church was closed and dead.....



And PROOF the ass-clowns have nothing.

Instead of thinking you're witty or funny (not), try refuting the evidence I posted.

If it's been said once, it's been said a million times.....these leftist jack asses have no foundation for their ignorance and willingness to see a great society destroyed.

It's ALL a game to them...."funny".

This is the power that indoctrination has had over them.   They are essentially brain dead zombies.
They've been TOLD what to think....and so they comply without giving it a second thought.

Ironically, they think Christianity is the great indoctrination.....they are clueless how deeply and completely they have been had.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!    KIds are "...encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists"?     That is some hilarious bullshit right there!!
> ...


You can do the same thing a hundred times more with straight sex.....who are you trying to fool?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Installing a government run according to a particular faith is blatantly unconstitutional.
> 
> It also would raise the thorny questions of (1) who would run it? (2) What denomination and which theology? There are all sorts of claims being made by people self-identifying as Christians, many conflicting.
> 
> I can't think of anyone who would be qualified to lead such a government, even if it could ever be considered to be legal. Not even Pope Francis.


They want the Puritans to run things again...forcing people to go to church...hanging people of different faiths and those they accuse of "witchcraft"...ban all holidays like Christmas.......that's what a theocracy looked like.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?
> ...


If you do not know about something it does NOT automatically mean that that something does not exist. I know my friends' kids in NY, California and many other blue states have to learn all that crap and their parents must pay for that.

The war on Christianity has been declared. This picture has been taken in the streets of NY city:





A woman with the Bible is publicly called "trash" . 
Patriarch Kirill: at some point some people started calling their sins "the progress".
That's probably how the word "progressives"= sinners appeared.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ..and here, I thought that the Westboro Baptist Church was closed and dead.....
> ...



...and Merry Christmas to you, too! Santa is going to bring you a dozen rainbow flags!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



She bears an uncanny resemblance to Sarah Huckabee!


----------



## Votto (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!



As a fellow Christian, I will have to vehemently disagree.

Christ once said that his kingdom was not of this world, yet the Catholic church attempted to run world governments despite this warning.

And what was the end result?  It was Inquisitions, Crusades, and Jewish persecution that led to the Holocaust.  Not good.  In fact, when people critique the Christian faith, they always rag on those dark years as to why Christianity is bad, even though the teachings of Christ hand nothing to do with it, and, in fact, he warned against.

But Constantine, who adopted the faith to conquer with, was not even a Christian.  He continued to worship pagan gods even though he adopted the fledgling religion for political reasons.  Granted, it is rumored he converted on his death bed, but the damage had been done.

And if you read Revelation, you know the end game of world government, so you want more damage to be done to the Christian faith by joining the statists?

God even showed us his vision of government with the Hebrew nation.  You had a system of Judges to keep peace and that was pretty much it.  However, the people clamored for a king so they could be like all the other nations.  God warned against this and told them of the abuses they would have to endure, but they would not listen.  God then gave them Saul.  From then on, it was a spiral downward until the Jews found themselves in the ovens of Nazi Germany.

Even the Founding Fathers recognized the evils of a state run church as they had just come from such a system.  No one wants the state to subvert the pulpit to spew their never ending propaganda.  In fact, you still get this with the Catholic church today as they get up there and preach about the evils of global warming and building walls while ignoring the genocide of abortion, at least, that is what they claim it is.

I will conclude by saying that the Founding Fathers were right about one thing, and the key to having freedom is having a moral society.  As Ben Franklin aptly said, the Constitution will last only as long as society has the moral fiber to uphold it.

After all, if society is as corrupt as a prison, the only thing to do in order to maintain civility is to build a wall around them and hire a warden.  In such a society, freedom is impossible.

So yes, I believe that the Christian faith is instrumental and needed to try and maintain a free society, but you cannot use the state to convert people to the spiritual kingdom of Christ.  That has been proven, time and time again.

The state, not religion, is the source of all wars and genocide.  Without the state, those organized affairs are impossible.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> No thank you.   Not only is it unconstitutional, there is as much corruption in such a system as our current system.



Really?
Probably by fluffy-bunny communist churches, but not by the true ones


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



And where is the problem?
No drugs, no commies, no crime, no lying presstitutes, no alcohol, no corrupted politicians.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> In American (and British) schools kids are taught about 72 genders, encouraged to become gays, transgenders, feminists. Children's immature minds are taking that crap as a game, they can neither understand nor resist that strong propaganda. In a few years those kids will become mentally handicapped. What kind of future you think such a country has?
> 
> Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were 'tricked
> 
> Christianity condemns all kinds of those ^ , that's why Western Establishment declared a war on Christianity.



Only fundamentalist True Christianity can save our civilization,


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

I can’t wait. I have always wanted to stone an unruly child at the city gate.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

Votto said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



I'm talking about born-again Christian from independent Fundamentalist Churches and preachers like Billy Sunday.


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> I can’t wait. I have always wanted to stone an unruly child at the city gate.


Christians are a lot more difficult to brainwash by Deep State and its 24/7 lying Media. You are just another example confirming that point.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

Only Fundamentalist Baptists ( not Southern ), some Catholic and Orthodox churches can claim to be True Churches and represent the Teaching of Jesus

FundamentalTop500.com :: Fundamental Baptist, KJV Sites on the Internet


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t wait. I have always wanted to stone an unruly child at the city gate.
> ...



The true born-again Christians follow the Bible Teaching only, the lies of policymakers are not interesting for them


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t wait. I have always wanted to stone an unruly child at the city gate.
> ...



A Putin dick rider gassing on about being brainwashed. Positively hilarious. Worry about your own shithole country. Cheers.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Installing a government run according to a particular faith is blatantly unconstitutional.
> I.



All geoverments of men have been failed, let God run humanity!


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I'm not sure about that. But if you like that kind of terminology call yourself a Soros di*k. I'm sure it sounds sweet for you.


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Sorry, next time I’ll use more politically correct words to you. The last thing I want is a random internet foreigner to be cross with me.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Putin is ten times much Christian as our fr.... lying corrupt mainstream priests or politicians.
Can you imagine most of our politicians doing the same?


And what doing US's 'christian' politicians


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



He puts on an act and you fools gobble it up like Christmas cookies. Good thing this silly fanasty of yours isn’t going to occur.


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

*Just for comparison:*
*Western governments are controlled by satanists and freemasons*


----------



## Baron (Dec 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



*And our 'politicians' run to pedophile rings and satanic cults.*


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2018)

mdk said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


While your boss Soros is trying to build "Open Borders" world (which only suits him and his Deep State buddies' pockets), Jesus Christ has already built His Church without borders, where there are NO foreigners, but His loyal workers. We are talking about Christianity here and you seem to be an atheist, so _you are a foreigner in this thread_. Enjoy your "Happy Holidays" crap and we'll be enjoying Merry Christmas.


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



More mornic argle bargle.


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Out of pizza shop basements.


----------



## pinqy (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Installing a government run according to a particular faith is blatantly unconstitutional.
> ...


Ok, when God in person (not theough interpretations of any book or humans claiming they know God’s will), comes down to rule,let us know. Otherwise you’re just talking about sinful humans claiming to rule in God’s name.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No thank you.   Not only is it unconstitutional, there is as much corruption in such a system as our current system.
> ...



LMAO!!    Which ones are the true ones?   The televangelists embezzling millions?   The catholics shuffling priests around so they can avoid prosecution for being pedophiles?   Or the ones where the ministers are banging everyone but their wives?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2018)

If anyone on the Christian Right wants to know why America embraces the concept of the separation of church and state, they can be referred to this OP posted by this nut job. Everything then becomes crystal clear.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 24, 2018)

I still think that the OP wants to shove some shit like frankie graham, or jeffress, or focus on the family on all of us. Even if this were a totally Christian thing, which it's not, since we have a secular government and many other citizens do not practice any sort of Christian faith, these people would not be qualified to lead any government. They are just junk from their cults, not qualified leaders of anything.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> You can do the same thing a hundred times more with straight sex.....who are you trying to fool?



My point....is that none of it "should" be accessible by minors.
I don't care what you do in the privacy of your own home....but taking it public in front of children is immoral and harmful.

The look on this kids face say s it all.  
"Don't nobody want to see that shit"


----------



## deanrd (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


Oh, yea, they are so good at politics.
They picked Mr. Ronald (Iran Contra) Reagan
and
George W. (Mission Accomplished) Bush
and 
Mr. Donald (I love Vlad) Trump.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No thank you.   Not only is it unconstitutional, there is as much corruption in such a system as our current system.
> ...



Please explain why a self-identified "southern baptist" went on our local TV station and bragged that his possession of a penis resolved disputes between him and his wife. Most of our Americans do not have any involvement in S&M, B&D. What's up with this guy? These S&M cults so far involved with S&M are far different than our Christian and non-Christian adherents and those who do not choose to practice a religion..


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No thank you.   Not only is it unconstitutional, there is as much corruption in such a system as our current system.
> ...


How'd that Catholic Church work out with young boys and girls?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 24, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Installing a government run according to a particular faith is blatantly unconstitutional.
> ...


Sorry, but we don't have to believe in, let alone follow, your religious fantasies.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



The guy is not an atheists, he is a satanist.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



How Jewish rabbis work with young boys and girls?
Where is outrage of presstitutes and condemnation of lying faggots-politicians?
Jewish rabbies are more pedophiles as catholic priests.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I have no doubt that there are pedophiles in pretty much every religion.  The clergy has a position of authority, an assumption of innocence & trustworthiness, and boys are easier to get away from everyone.

The inherent danger is that with clergy in charge, this gets even worse.  The claim that a gov't run by a religion would be free of corruption is laughably inaccurate.

And I notice you don't seem to have a problem throwing away the entire US Constitution.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Love your display of cross, bible, rosary, candle. It really is soooo chic. However, even if your proposition for a Christian theocracy would be legal, which it never can be, just who would run it? Timmy dolan, frankie graham, a jeffress, a "focus on the family," pat robertson? Not qualified. In fact, there is no one alive who is qualified to run it. Whose ass do you want of us Americans all to kiss?


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Are Merkel, Freemasons, Devil, Obama, Commies, NWO & Co better qualified?

God and Holy Bible shall run countries!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



The problem is, God doesn't actually show up.  People come and claim he sent them.  And no, most of the politicians we have had in office are not any good.   But that is our fault for voting for them.   It certainly beats having no say in who runs things.   And far better for anyone who is not a Christian.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I have no problem when Christian Churches run the Western World
It is better as Mosques, Freemason loges or Synagogues do the same.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Absolutely not. There is no one on earth qualified to represent the Creator. BTW: many of the people you mentioned are themselves Christians. And just who would you recommend? Some twat like graham or jeffress?

To which parts of the bible are you referring? Or are you one of those inerrancy/infallability nutjobs? Do you actually follow Leviticus and Deuteronomy? Good luck on that. I would protest your animal sacrifices, your requirements that women who give birth to children are to be "unclean" for a period depending on the gender of their child, and your ill-treatment of the disabled, for starters. Then there is the thing about banging your dead brother's childless wife. Do you people still go in for that sort of stuff?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I don't see things being run by mosques, freemasons or synagogues now.   So we can just stick with our constitution.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Post of the day!!


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

The Religion societies like Amish, Mormons, Fundamental Baptists, Jehovah Witnesses  and some other conservative protestant, catholic or orthodox ones can survive many thousand years, our 'modern' one will disappear in a couple of decades and replaced by caliphates.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Muslim Caliphate will flush constitution down the toilet in 20 years


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> The Religion societies like Amish, Mormons, Fundamental Baptists, Jehovah Witnesses  and some other conservative protestant, catholic or orthodox ones can survive many thousand years, our 'modern' one will disappear in a couple of decades and replaced by caliphates.



YOu think caliphates will replace our entire gov't?    lol    Only if they have the number to amend the US Constitution.  And certainly not in a couple of decades.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Absolute nonsense.  Besides, you want to flush it down the drain now.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 25, 2018)

In this country, Christianity is a list of Rules Republicans want others to live by, but don't actually believe themselves.  We see the same thing in their politics.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> In this country, Christianity is a list of Rules Republicans want others to live by, but don't actually believe themselves.  We see the same thing in their politics.



Donald is more Christian as 99 % RINOs or Demoncrats


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


>



Because there are idiots does not mean we trash the entire system.

What, exactly, do you think this bimbo will accomplish?


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm thinking about becoming a Mormon.

That way, I can have sex with several different women and they're all OK with it.

How cool is that?


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


How stupid. I'm white. But the whites I encounter the internet do not just say "I'm white. I think that's cool," and we've got all of these cool ideas, music, food, that you non-white folks might enjoy," these lazy bastards just sit around and criticize and demean those who are not. Complain, complain, complain, and act like they are superior to everyone else. THIS is the problem with saying "I'm proud to be white." The question is can you be white without demeaning and attacking other people? 

I do not use my race as a cudgel. I am happy if someone from another race or culture appreciates what white European peoples have to offer, like my Tchaikovsky and pierogies and James Joyce and D.H. Lawrence. My bitch with these "proud to be white" folks is that they do not present their various cultures to other people, they just exhibit their skin. They do nothing to exhibit pride in their backgrounds.

I love Motown, Ethiopian food and jazz, Middle-eastern food and music, African music, Asian culture. So we whites, who have such a rich history and culture, need to make our offerings to the world. If you want to be "white," present Mozart, Puccini, Tchaikovsky, Ralph Vaughn-Williams to the world!


----------



## pinqy (Dec 25, 2018)

Toro said:


> I'm thinking about becoming a Mormon.
> 
> That way, I can have sex with several different women and they're all OK with it.
> 
> How cool is that?


Ummm multiple wives and no alcohol? No thanks. Why don’t you just become French and your wife and mistress are cool with it?


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2018)

pinqy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about becoming a Mormon.
> ...



I'll just ignore the whole "no alcohol" part.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 25, 2018)

How many wives can a mormon have ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


People like you who hate our Constitutional Republic are dangerous . I will add that a good many of the crooked politicians in out* G*ods *O*wn *P*arty   are psychopaths  and /or theocrats  .One does not preclude the other and in fact theocrats are by definition mentally ill.


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



Not minorities shall dictate to majorities, but majorities to minorities.
Any law which allows a tiny group to hijack the entirely country is wrong.
The Gods law is perfect and does not discriminate majority.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


Yeah.....   NOPE.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Again, this is a Constitutional Republic. There is neither majority or minority rule and there cannot be  majority or minority rule in a just society. There is only the rule of law. 

The only minority that is trying to hijack the majority in this country are the evangelical theocrats


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You've forgotten freemasons, pedophiles, stanists and Israel lobby who in reality run this country.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Oh Christ!! Seriously??   

The Bohemian Club Conspiracy



> Conspiracy theorists love the Bohemians. One, a 9/11 conspiracy theory radio host named* Alex Jones*, speaks extensively of them, sells self-published books and DVDs "exposing" their evil doings, and posts exhaustive YouTube videos (here and here) on the subject. I've found his claims to be fairly lightweight, like "world leaders meet at the Grove". Well, so they do. Some charge that it's immoral for powerful people to congregate, saying that when powerful people work together, they become even more powerful. Some claim that the "Lakeside Talks" contain confidential information, or that the world's military-industrial complex is driven by Bohemian committees.



Anything that Alex Jones promotes has got to be bullshit. And even if there was a shred of truth to any of this, how is it a case for tearing up the first amendment?


----------



## Baron (Dec 25, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



If you can not disprove the fact you call it conspiracy theory


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


That does not answer my question. How does any of this justify destroying the very foundation  that this country.? I'm beginning to believe that you're just an unstable crackpot.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!



You forgot to mention the 1st century Bishops who bastardized the Word in the first place. 

Why?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 25, 2018)

Baron said:


> Only fundamentalist True Christianity can save our civilization,



The problem is that history's tyrants did all of their murdering, raping, burning, pillaging and destroying in God's name. And continue to do so.


----------



## Baron (Dec 26, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



The country was founded by Christians, for Christians and by using of Holy Bible as fundament.
Where were all Jews, Moslem, Faggots, Lefts, Buddhists as founders fought native Americans?
The Constitution was written for own purpose, not for misusing of it by cunning immigrants-

Why Jews are allowed to erect a theocracy in Israel, but Americans not?


----------



## Baron (Dec 26, 2018)

*For themselves Jews want a Theocracy, for goyim havoc and anarchy.*

*Theocracy for Jews*

*Havoc for Goyim*


----------



## Votto (Dec 26, 2018)

Baron said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



You should try watching Lord of the Rings.  He was a Christian author with a powerful message that power corrupts.

Men were not meant to have such power, which is why God warned the Hebrew nation of the evils of having a king.

Being a born again Christian, you should have a better appreciation for the corrupt nature of man's heart.

If it corrupted King David, it will corrupt pretty much anyone.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2018)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



It was founded by people who had the wisdom to protect all faiths.   

I don't care why Israel was allowed to form a theocracy.   It didn't happen here.


----------



## Baron (Dec 26, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



It's already happened here.
USA have a freemason, jewish, muslim theocracy, not a christian one.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



There is no jewish or muslim theocracy.   No one is forced to follow the religious tenets of either of those two faiths.    Just today I have consumed alcohol and pork.   Am I subject to arrest?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!



FYI  The bible was written by men.


----------



## Baron (Dec 27, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



But both want to have in their countries theocracies as the best form of governance.
Only stupid Christians shall 'enjoy' 'democracy' with its depopulation, sin, alcohol and drug abuses, abortions, crime etc. etc. etc.

Let Jesus run Christian Countries, not lying and corrupted politicians, 'judges', war mongers, presstitutes, Freemasons, satanists, fornicators, insane, psychopaths who pushing the war to totally annihilation in coming WWIII with Russia


----------



## Baron (Dec 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



FYI

*The Holy Bible was written by God through man.

 2 Peter 1:20-21 (KJV)

20 Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation.

21 For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost.*


----------



## Baron (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 27, 2018)

Baron said:


>



You must be a real joy to live with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Dec 27, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


That is against the constitution "patriot".


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 27, 2018)

Baron said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



You do know that the Kool-Aid used by Jim Jones was metaphorically Red Wine, don't you?


----------



## Baron (Dec 28, 2018)

sparky said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 28, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



All written by man laws are non perfect, only God's ones are.

Enough from lying corrupted lying politicians, presstitutes, Freemasons and wars on behalf of Israel


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


No.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ..and here, I thought that the Westboro Baptist Church was closed and dead.....
> ...



^^^^Said, ironically, by a Cult45 member...


----------



## Baron (Dec 28, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



*The western civilization has only two options.*
*Either it embraces Islam or it goes to its Christian roots back.*
*It is too late for other options.*

*#1*

*



*

*#2*

*



*


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Dec 28, 2018)

Baron said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



#3: Religion poisons everything it touches.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 28, 2018)

Baron said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...




You want to dismantle the US Constitution under the guise of wanting to root out corruption, and you quote Huey P. Long???    That is hilarious!!


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 28, 2018)

Baron said:


>


Fascism is already in America and it's called ANTI-FA, just like you predicted.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 28, 2018)

Are we in a full moon cycle, or are this many people crazy and walking around free all the time?


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Exactly, ANTIFA and its outlets like dems, libs, lefts & Co, the Army of Devil!


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Not minorities shall dictate majorities, but majorities shall impose they will to minorities.
Any other system is wrong


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



The products of atheistic society


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2018)

*The SCOTUS is my shepherd; I shall not want.
They maketh me high like good religmo boys,  they feedeth me lies on constitutional matters
They restoreth my soul: they leadeth me in the paths of homophobia in HIS name's sake.
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadowy faggots, I fear no homo, for thou art with me; thy bible thumps comfort me.
Thou preparest a Congress before me in the presence of mine faggot enemies: thou fillest my head with bullsh*t…. my maga cap runneth over
Surely the seed of mercenaries shall pick my pockets all my life, and I will dwell with the KKKristians forever

~S~*


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> Are we in a full moon cycle, or are this many people crazy and walking around free all the time?



*In a full moon cycle is our schizophrenic modern liberal society where schizophrenic minorities harass and command majorities*

*Before:


Now


Before:





Now:




*


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Protection of minorities from the majority is the right way to govern.  Otherwise it is mob rule.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 29, 2018)

Some way, some how, we made it out of the Dark Ages only to have detritus like you still slogging along muddling the gene pool.


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Some way, some how, we made it out of the Dark Ages only to have detritus like you still slogging along muddling the gene pool.


~S~


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...




The graffiti is over the top, but the buildings are atheistic?   WTF?   How is artistic architecture bad?   Not to your tastes?   Fine.   But as an example of the evils of atheistic society?  Nonsense.


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




_architech_ is  really close to_ archangel_ in the dictonary  Winter.....~S~


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 29, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Nope it is there, I fish in the area and run into members commonly.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!


Sorry google does not lean one way or the other on it. If I type in croppie it also returns searches for croppie. It does what the user asks. I bet you have typed that search in your self. Of course you have! You know if you quit doing that I would likely not havew to remove viruses from your computer all the time. As I tell all my clients it is not googles fault you search seedy places hand over the check for fixing your computer. I am not billing google. Bet your dumb ass wants to be the head of this theocracy also! No thanks


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



There is not 'mob', but the people.
And society shall not allow to be commanded by minority of schizophrenic, psychopaths, sexually deviants or satanists.
99% healthy folks shall run 1 % of insane, and not otherwise


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 29, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...


PS my computer gets no viruses because I do not go to seedy places. Try leading by example for a change.


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Some way, some how, we made it out of the Dark Ages only to have detritus like you still slogging along muddling the gene pool.



It is too much lies and misinterpretations of so called 'Dark Ages'.


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Freemasons and psychopaths run western societies and dictate they wrong tastes to majorities.
Their 'Art' is was a good illustration to psychiatric textbooks twenty - thirty years ago


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2018)

sparky said:


>



What is your condemnation against mosques and synagogues who accumulated more wealth in USA?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



The minorities are not commanding anyone.   But the majority rule imposing their will to the minorities is mob rule.  And it is the opposite of freedom.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



What does artistic architecture have to do with psychiatric textbooks?   

You are really against individual expression, aren't you?   You want nice neat row of identical buildings.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2018)

Now even fun shaped buildings are apart of Baron’s odd musing on what is and isn’t Satanism. Guys a loon.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 29, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



But the system you propose is not right. It's worthless and does nothing to advance humanity.

Moreover, it is you who proposed imposing a "Christian theocracy" as against the U.S. Constitution, as if all Americans were Christian and your variety of Christian, and as if there were any person alive who is qualified to speak for the Creator, when there is none. Yeah, we've got a lot of shitheads who babble in the media, but they aren't worth anything and they certainly don't speak for any Higher Authority. 

Even if you confine your argument to Christianity, as if this would be right, Jesus hasn't been seen for 2,000 years, so proposing him as a write-in candidate wouldn't work.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Are you joking???

Numerous gay 'pride' parades, punishment of Christians for refusing to provide services to faggots, non-stop perversity and satanism in TV, so-called gay 'marriages' etc. etc. etc.
If you does not agree with demands of minorities you are.....


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The pictures of 'architecture' naming today as 'modern' or similar 'art' were symptoms of schizophrenia in any psychiatric textbook some years ago


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



LOL,

Jewish Theocracy works, Muslim Theocracy works, Buddhist & other work, but not Christian one.

Christians shall have no children, no industry, no moral, no believe and give their countries to these folks who have established theocracy,
Almost all Muslims in western countries wants a theocracy ( Muslim ) and not democracy as liberals claim
And Israel is extremely successful because it practiced theocracy and more as fascist nationalism


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



No theocracy would be acceptable in the U.S., as it would violate our Constitution. Not every American is Christian.

Moreover, among those who are Christian, there is no consensus, just a bunch of factions. And as I have said before, governments are run by humans and there is absolutely no one who is entitled or qualified to speak for the Creator.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Only Fundamentalist Christianity can unite white christian Americans european origin.Otherwise 'diversity' let disappear this group  within a couple of decades


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I am not joking, but you must be.

Parades?  LMAO!!   Oh you poor oppressed soul!   You have to join in parades?  Oh wait.  You don't have to join in.  You just have to know they exist.   How horrible.

Yeah, I guess they should provide loopholes to the anti-discrimination laws for you Christians who think baking a cake is the same as participating.

"So-called"?    LMAO!!    "so-called"?   Sorry junior, they are actual marriages.   And they don't effect you one iota.   Gay couples are out there whether you like it or not.  There were just as many before same sex marriages were allowed.

What you ae angry about is that you no longer get to pretend they are not there, since they hide in the closet out of fear.  You are angry that they can no longer be jail and/or beaten.

You are not being commanded by minorities.  YOu just don't get to ignore or abuse them any longer.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



LMAO!!    That is the most ridiculous thing I have read on these forums.  And that is saying something.

If you want to talk about perverting something, your views have perverted Christianity into hate.  You ought to be ashamed.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



*God promised his Kingdom on the Earth*

*Daniel 2:44 And in the days of these kings shall the God of heaven set up a kingdom, which shall never be destroyed: and the kingdom shall not be left to other people, but it shall break in pieces and consume all these kingdoms, and it shall stand for ever.

Mathew 6:9 After this manner therefore pray ye: Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.
10 Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven.*

*Revelation 11:15 And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of his Christ; and he shall reign for ever and ever.*

*



*


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Awww, you thought your book promised you the world and that everyone in it would be just like you?

Not sure if you are gullible or just another hate monger.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Lefts perverted Jesus's Teaching in labeling of its as 'hate'

*The Teaching of our God Jesus Christ is not hate*


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



*Either Christians go to their roots back or they get subverted by Islam.*
*There is no other choice.*

*



*


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...





Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I can read nothing here


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> The only way stay for western folks is probably to embrace the Christian Theocracy founded on the Holy Bible.
> Otherwise all western countries became either caliphates or plunge in chaos.
> 
> The Law of God is perfect and is better as that one written by lying and corrupted politicians!



The Law is perfect but no government is going to be perfect until Jesus comes back. Not even a Christian theocracy, I hope you realize. I say this as a Christian.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...





Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...





Baron said:


> can unite white christian Americans european origin



But the key is the uniting Americans, Christian and non-Christian, not just "white christian Americans of european origin." Moreover, Christian fundamentalism was just invented to make Catholicism look good. I've never come across a fundie leader who wasn't a dipshit.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

The Church is as corrupted as the secular world so it is difficult to see how Christianity can save the West in the Church's present state.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > The western ( european ) democracy as we know it does not work, lying carrier politicians, psychopaths and perverse run western countries; all written laws and constitutions became a joke in the hands of cunning lawyers and greedy judges.
> ...



*The best government would be if churches run western countries.*
It is better as current situation when secret satanic societies do it instead

For example


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



No, YOU perverted it into hate.  You are the one in here preaching against people.  You are the one demanding people change to fit YOUR beliefs.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The Church is as corrupted as the secular world so it is difficult to see how Christianity can save the West in the Church's present state.



The corrupted and apostatical churches were predicted in the Bible.
More as 90 % of all churches are currently dead.

I'm talking about true born-again christians and fundamentals churches


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



No, once again you are wrong.

There was a time when people had to follow a religion, and demand every one around them follow it.

Those days are long gone.   Follow it if you want.  But the freedom to choose to follow or not follow a faith is one of the great features of our nation.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The Church is as corrupted as the secular world so it is difficult to see how Christianity can save the West in the Church's present state.
> ...




You must be a lotta laughs at a party.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

The evangelical churches are as corrupt as any other.  Their leaders live in luxury homes and drive luxury cars.


----------



## sparky (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Blacks have themselves separated themselves oft in black churches.If they are true born-again conservative Christians and share our values then no problem, it would be better when true Christians get united.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The Church is as corrupted as the secular world so it is difficult to see how Christianity can save the West in the Church's present state.



Look for example here:

FundamentalTop500.com :: Fundamental Baptist, KJV Sites on the Internet

Or here:

Jesus Christ is the ONLY way to Heaven!


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The evangelical churches are as corrupt as any other.  Their leaders live in luxury homes and drive luxury cars.



Even Southern Baptists are lukewarm.

Here is for example a True Christian Church.
Hear the sermons.

And there are many of them

Sermon Videos


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Or for example Rod Parsley


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The evangelical churches are as corrupt as any other.  Their leaders live in luxury homes and drive luxury cars.
> ...



In your opinion. The southern baptists are no prizes, and this guy doesn't sound like he is either. Told you that there is no human qualified to speak for the Creator.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Any human is qualified to preach if he promotes the True Bible Teaching


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



You sound like one of those people who take the Bible as inerrant and infallible, as if it were written by the Creator instead of humans like saul and timothy and the guy who wrote Revelation (John of Patmos?), and both of these concepts are nonsense. You also do not understand that not all Americans are of the same religion or religious faction. There is no human qualified to lead any government that is based on religion.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Reasons why Merkel, Macron, Soros, NWO & Satan hate Trump


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



We* have aready *a governemnet based on religions, but on non-christian ones.


----------



## Baron (Dec 30, 2018)

sparky said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Not all were Christians.  Some were deists.   But that is neither here nor there.

Those founding fathers created a nation in which ALL faiths are accepted and none are ruling the others.   They made sure that no single religious belief had the power over the others.

Do Not presume to talk of the founding fathers as if they agreed with what you want.  They didn't.   And neither do the overwhelming majority of the citizens.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 30, 2018)

Baron said:


> Reasons why Merkel, Macron, Soros, NWO & Satan hate Trump




If you think that is why they dislike him, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


"God's laws" were interpreted and written down by man, so are imperfect by your own criteria.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



But some faiths are currently 'more equal' in America as Christian one.
Guess which faith overrepresented everywhere?


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Can your pen misinterpret your thoughts?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Oh, so you agree that the founding fathers worked to make sure there was no theocracy, but since some other faith is getting more attention, you want all other faith banished and the US Constitution trashed?   Your OP is simply a political version of a toddler's temper tantrum.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



If I write with a pen, then *I* wrote it.  I did not send visions and dreams to someone and hope they interpreted it right.

And then the Bible was translated, interpreted, and edited.  Books were tossed out because they were disliked by the powers in the church and because the people in charge thought they were not divinely inspired.  And you want THAT to be the basis for our culture and society?


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



If it would be true God had already interfered!


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2018)

It boils down to you believing the Bible, as it is today, is exactly what God wanted.  But you have no evidence to support that.

I, and millions of others, are not willing to have your beliefs turned into laws for everyone.   Especially not by hardcore fundamentalists.


----------



## sparky (Dec 31, 2018)

Our FF's were _escaping _a theorcacy , most were respectful deists insistent '_we the people_' not '_He the Almighty_' could exist under natural *vs* celestial law

That said , look at any theorcacy on this planet, past _or_ present, they're all beyond _hope_ and _sanity........ _ to quote DJT '*3rd world sh*tholes*"

Then take a _good look_ at American evangalistic fundies, and how they've insiudously _infiltrated _their doctrine into our laws, constitution, money, schools, health care, oaths, etc

These are _twisted _souls vying for power,predicated on biblical narratives _inversely_ proportional to the gospel's _love_ , full of hate blame and guilt .....you're a _liberal_ if you don't toddle along....going to h*ll....etc etc....ad nasuem

How'd you think that'll sugar off?

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Well that Catholic Church did that for a good bit of time and it was unbelievably corrupt. 

I believe Christ when He said, "Give to Caesar what is Caesar's, and to God what is God's." I don't believe the churches are meant to run the gov't, and even less so here as we near the end.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> It boils down to you believing the Bible, as it is today, is exactly what God wanted.  But you have no evidence to support that.
> 
> I, and millions of others, are not willing to have your beliefs turned into laws for everyone.   Especially not by hardcore fundamentalists.



When 'hardcore fundamentalists' are majority you have to follow rules issued by them


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

sparky said:


> Our FF's were _escaping _a theorcacy , most were respectful deists insistent '_we the people_' not '_He the Almighty_' could exist under natural *vs* celestial law
> 
> That said , look at any theorcacy on this planet, past _or_ present, they're all beyond _hope_ and _sanity........ _ to quote DJT '*3rd world sh*tholes*"
> 
> ...



You have wrong understand:

You will live in a Theocracy, but you have today the choice to choose one:

Christian, Muslim, Jewish


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Who said Catholic Church is a True Church?
The Holy Bible is the Foundation of believe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> When 'hardcore fundamentalists' are majority you have to follow rules issued by them



I'm sure you'd _appear_ convincing in _jackboots _Baron.....~S~


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

sparky said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > When 'hardcore fundamentalists' are majority you have to follow rules issued by them
> ...



You confuse me with Antifa


----------



## sparky (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 31, 2018)

sparky said:


>



Right. Duck Dynasty and Ted Cruz are JUST like the maniacs in ISIS

Good one Sparky


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > It boils down to you believing the Bible, as it is today, is exactly what God wanted.  But you have no evidence to support that.
> ...



Then we are safe.   Only a tiny minority of fundamentalists want a theocracy.   The overwhelming majority of US citizens do not.

So your plan is a worthless.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Our FF's were _escaping _a theorcacy , most were respectful deists insistent '_we the people_' not '_He the Almighty_' could exist under natural *vs* celestial law
> ...


No, I choose Pastafarian. I follow the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

sparky said:


>



*Islam fundamentalists = 34352 terror attacks since 9/11*






Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth

*Christian Fundamentalist = none*


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



So called Pastfarian 'church' was founded by faggots to moke Christians


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Do not underestimate the power of minorities.
For example faggots, satanists, freemasons and Jews occupy more as 97% of all high offices in the western world


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Really? Can you document that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



TED Cruz is a RINO


----------



## sparky (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

sparky said:


>



Dou you have not more brainy arguments?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


Alex Jones' Infowars:


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



When I saw the comment "_For example faggots, satanists, freemasons and Jews occupy more as 97% of all high offices in the western world_" my first thought was "I need more coffee before I try and make sense of that".  

I've had more coffee.   Nope.


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Yep, enjoy more trustworthy sources like CBS,ABC,NBC,CNN,MSNBC &Co


----------



## Baron (Jan 1, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Your grocery sells very poor coffee, you need drink at least three gallons of it


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Any source that tells you that satanists and freemasons are ruling our world is a laughing stock.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You obviously know as much about my coffee as you do about politics.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2019)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


Holy shit!! Seriously? !! You believe Alex Jones  over sources like CBS,ABC,NBC,CNN,MSNBC &Co .Thank you for clearly confirming that you are beyond ridiculous .


----------



## Baron (Jan 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You trust commies, I trust right-wingers, in a democracy you shall accept it


----------



## Baron (Jan 2, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Enjoy your laughing


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 2, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I shall.   You enjoy your fantasies of world domination.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 2, 2019)

Baron said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



You mean like you accept things now?   Funny that you expect from others what you cannot do yourself.

And there is no way you will create a democracy by destroying the US Constitution.   First, the majority of the citizens in this country would not stand for it.   Second, they certainly would not stand for itto be replaced by some half-assed puritanical movement.


----------



## Baron (Jan 3, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Probably you, I'm more modest and want nothing more as just simple surviving of the western christian civilization.


----------



## Baron (Jan 3, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



The thread has been created in the Europa section, which, in my humble opinion, needs more urgently Christian Theocracy.
It would be nice if the same would happen in USA, unfortunately this country is on the best way to became a third world sh..hole in a couple of generation.
And not only wetbacks, chinks, muzzies alone are guilty on it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 3, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



I see no reason "western christian civilization" would disappear.   Especially the way the US Constitution does not allow religious laws.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


Your opinion should be humble because it is shit. No country on earth should be a theocracy, it is an affront to liberal values ie decency.


----------



## Baron (Jan 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Why your liberal 'values' have never condemned Islam and Islamic terrorism?
Because your enemies are Christians only.


----------



## Baron (Jan 3, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The US Constitution did not prohibit genocide of Native Americans ( more as 400m brutally murdered )
The US Constitution does not prohibit sizing of the entirely power in country by one well-known religious minority.
The US Constitution does not prohibit 24/7 bashing of Christians in all MS presstitutes
The SCOTUS cares a sh.. about  matters of Christians

Therefore the US Constitution does not support Christians , the Holy Bible can do it better


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 3, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



For most of our history, Christians got away with anything they wanted if they could say it was biblical.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


All of this babbling from you about the supposedly "terrible" treatment of "Christians" in the U.S., from a guy who exhibits a Christian cross, a Christian Bible, and rosaries, and then turns around and refers to "wetbacks," "chinks," "Muzzies. Congratulations! You have refrained so far from insulting names for blacks, women, LGBTs, Jews, and Native Americans. What incredible self-restraint.
One thing that is obvious is that you are not an adherent of the Christian faith.
I don't know what you are trying to get at. Both Houses of Congress are majority Christian, the U.S. Supreme Court  is majority Christian, and the two guys in the White House at least pretend to be.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Did "christians" hijack conservatism or did conservatives hijack christianity ?


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The Holy Bible is #1 for Christians, where is here a problem?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


These so-called "Christians" practice some weird mix of heavily cherry-picked parts of Christian philosophy and not-really-conservative politics led by some really strange cult leaders..They serve as a reminder that religion and politics don't mix.


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Are you so sure.
I guess you are speaking about 'Christians' in name only.

Which religious minority enjoy the really power in the western world?
Which religious minority overrepresented in all important offices and run the entirely policy of the West?

Jehovah Witnesses, Russian Orthodox, Wiccan, Buddhists?


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



The law of God is perfect and better as non-stop lies of spineless corrupted politicians.


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Why did you never condemn conservative Islam and bash only Christians?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


They arent calling for a theocracy.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



why do conservatives defend christian dominionists and only bash absolutely EVERYONE on the planet who is NOT a deranged conservative christian?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



That is not a problem.  But when Christians try to make laws based solely on biblical doctrine, there is a problem.


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



For Shariah only


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


Show me where they are calling for it and I will oppose it.


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It is the basic law:






The other laws can be taken from the Holy Bible in Spirit of these laws:

 2 Timothy 3:16 
16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:

No one church shall have authority to issue laws, no one political party, only the Holy Bible alone.
No wars, no murders, no usury, no adultery, no drug abusing etc.

How to organize the practical life according to the Holy Bible can be seen by Jehovah Witnesses, Mormons, Amish, Fundamentalist Baptist, some Orthodox, Catholic and other christian communities.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



It is NOT the basic law.

The first 4 commandments apply only to jews and christians, and are edicts against all other religious beliefs.  They are against the US Constitution.

Commandments 5, 9, and 10 are not laws, unless you are giving testimony in court.  Then #9 is a law.

So 3 commandments are basic law.   But then, they have been part of every law system in every society.  The Code of Hammarabi had those 3 laws, and that predates the 10 Commandments.


----------



## Baron (Jan 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



As I said look at first how theocracy is functioning by fundamentalist Christians and apply their experience to our society
We can choose and pick out the best ordinances

All close societies of Fundamentalist Christians are happy, have lot of children, no crime, no drugs, no alcohol, high moral, 

Sure there are small exceptions, but in permille scope in comparison to other 'christian' denominations

For example:

Orthodox Old believers





Amish




Jehova Witnesses 




Mormons




Fundamentalist Baptists


----------

